# exposed aggregate



## vanman250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My sidewalks are exposed aggregate and someone said that I should put a sealer on them every couple years or they will fall apart is this true.

vanman250


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 24, 2006)

Never seen one "fall apart". A sealer will help preserve the look and the integrity of the concrete. I like the sealers that leave a little gloss on the surface and make the agg look wet. The problem is, that makes it slick when it's wet. Concrete exposed to the elements will erode and crack. Usually it will not crumble. The cracking is usually caused by the ground freezing and swelling, then thawing. Sidewalks are terrible about cracking because of their typical long and narrow structure. Control joints are usually the answer to the cracking problem but not always.

Exposed aggregate is about looks. Sealers add to the appeal. If I were you, I'd seal it anyway.


----------



## vanman250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I looked at my neighbors and it does look nicer sealed. I'll add it to my honey do list for the warm weather. I hope it gets warm soon that list just keeps getting longer. Of course I'll get to it just as soon as I get back from fishing.

vanman250


----------



## DavidJ (Feb 28, 2007)

I used a product called Flexset to pour over a sunken/cracked section of ny sidewalk. It worked well and has lasted a few years so far without any issues.. Was a simple project and restored the section to grade. Hope this helps.


----------



## kppp (Sep 1, 2007)

Absolutely not.

However, you should seal and reseal your exposed aggregate concrete every couple of years so you don't suffer any staining.  Keep it sealed and clean and it will look like new forever.

I'm setting up a new exposed aggregate concrete website at -
http://www.concretewa.com.au
if you'd like any more help.

It should be live in a couple of weeks.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

The sealer also protects the walk from salt and other de-icers. Concrete reacts chemically to those products and will crumble.

Glenn


----------



## kppp (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry ..... just assuming you are in the same part of the world as me .... Western Australia.
Here, ice is something that comes out of the freezer.
Best of luck.

Keith Palmer
http://www.concretewa.com.au


----------

